# EMA's Glasgow



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone going?
Anyone interested, even?
Now for the proud father/shoehorn it in moment; my daughter will be going along as a dancer/screamer having filmed a video for La Minaj Friday night in a club in town,(venue had to be changed several times to avoid paps!) She's as high as a kite, never mind it's her 19th tomoz!
So we will be watching, as you would imagine!

I/we usually do watch anyway, keep kidding myself that I'm still down wi ma hoods in the homies, (That's right isn't it?)


And.......cue dad dancing


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's actually on channel 5 for those who don't have MTV.

Looking at the line up, Nicki Minaj is hosting and she irritates me, I've no idea who Ariana Grade or Charli XCX is, Calvin Harris has pulled out and Ed Sheerin is for young girls.

I know who Enrique Inglesias is, but not for me either.

That confirms I'm officially too old.


----------

